# Humidity too high! Help!



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

I took out the sponge and I drained water and soaked rags through the screen but I can't get the humidity under 75%. I need help I am supposed to be on lockdown but I can't with the humidity too high.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

I had it between a dresser and a shelf so I moved it out from there to see if that would help.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Are your vents open?


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Yes both holes open


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Open it up if there aren't any chicks in it. Let it dry out for a bit. Temps should get back stable fairly quick when your done. Does it have a fan or is it still air?


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Still air. I have ten eggs in it. It's down to 74%


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

71% now I have the ceiling fan on low and it's dropping slowly


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Great!! I bet they do fine! Good luck Levi!


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Thank you! I appreciate you helping me quickly!


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Your welcome! Keep us posted.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

I will keep you posted! This is my second time, I'm so excited


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

It's resting at 63%!


----------

